# يوجد العديد من المعلومات عن شبكات التليفونات الارضية



## abo_omara79 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد تخطيط للشبكات الارضية وكذا للسنترالات للمحتاجين فى الرابط التالى 
على السادة المهندسين الراغبين فى معرفة تفاصيل الموضوع ارسال الاميل الخاص بهم على الاميل الخاص بى وهو [email protected]
وسوف اقوم بارسال المذكرات بالكامل على الاميل الخاص بالراغبين 

مع تحيات مهندس / عبده عمارة 
مدير ادارة سنترالات السنبلاوين


----------



## mohamedpower (15 فبراير 2013)

جميل


----------

